# Teaching in British Columbia



## Richard Crew (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi ya all...

Ive just found this website and this will be my first use and hopefully interaction of a Blog!

I am serving my fifth year as a PE teacher on a school in the south coast of England. I am living in Brighton yet i am aiming to move to BC next August 2009. I have heard some conflicting reports of finding a teaching job in Canada. My question is:

1. Will my B.A (hons) and PGCE in Physical Education and 5 years teaching experience in a 11-18 Sports Colege give me the credentials and the opportunity to do supply work.


Please could you help me on this one..

Many Thanks 

Richard


----------



## Robyn (Nov 13, 2008)

Richard Crew said:


> Hi ya all...
> 
> Ive just found this website and this will be my first use and hopefully interaction of a Blog!
> 
> ...


Hi Richard,

I am not a teacher, but I am quite familiar with the system. While you likely have all the required background education and practical experience, what you won't have is a teaching certificate issued by the BC College of Teachers. This is necessary if you wish to teach public school anywhere in BC. That's the unfortunate reality, regardless of how successful a teacher you were in another country or even in another Canadian province! 

The BC Teacher's Federation website will have all the information. I would definitely contact them and they should be able to tell you how much of your previous education/experience qualifies and what else you must do in order to acquire your BC teaching certificate. Here's a copy and paste from their website (as unfortunately I'm not permitted to post links on this forum just yet!):

_
Teacher Certification

To teach in a public school in B.C., you will need a teaching certificate issued by the B.C. College of Teachers. The College of Teachers establishes standards for the education of teachers in public schools, issues teaching certificates, conducts certificate reviews and, where necessary, suspends or cancels certificates.

Please contact the College of Teachers directly if you have any questions.
B.C. College of Teachers
#400-2025 West Broadway
Vancouver, BC
V6J 1Z6 Tel: 604-731-8170 or 1-800-555-3684
Fax: 604-731-9142_


----------



## Richard Crew (Nov 5, 2008)

Robyn said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> I am not a teacher, but I am quite familiar with the system. While you likely have all the required background education and practical experience, what you won't have is a teaching certificate issued by the BC College of Teachers. This is necessary if you wish to teach public school anywhere in BC. That's the unfortunate reality, regardless of how successful a teacher you were in another country or even in another Canadian province!
> 
> ...



Why thank you for your reponse and help on this matter. I will have a look on their webiste and im sure there will be a letter or application form to do.. i really do appreciate the advice and i do hope that coming over to BC will be well worth the anticipation that i have mustered up.. 

again thanks..


----------



## miraculousmedal (Nov 26, 2008)

Richard Crew said:


> Why thank you for your reponse and help on this matter. I will have a look on their webiste and im sure there will be a letter or application form to do.. i really do appreciate the advice and i do hope that coming over to BC will be well worth the anticipation that i have mustered up..
> 
> again thanks..


Hello Richard,

I was a Math/Science teacher for 4 years here in Taiwan for an international school. Hence, tried to search for available teaching jobs in Canada. I found many PE available teaching positions but not Biology or Chemistry. LOL! Here's the site: Teaching jobs in Canada - powered by Education Canada Network

Goodluck!


----------

